# 3 Hole ECM Steam Tip



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Is it possible to get a 3 hole steam tip for my ECM?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Is it possible to get a 3 hole steam tip for my ECM?


Not that I know of, or remember.. What is your ecm?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

ECM Synchronika


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, I'm assuming that you want to steam even more quickly than now with the 2-hole? There was a guy over in Australia who drilled a third hole (only because he had the 2016's Synchronika, that came with the wrong 2 hole tip, with too much resistance.) But I guess if your technique is good enough, faster might be better!

Mine is still very new, and my correct fitting 2 hole is almost too powerful for me..


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I had someone looking it it on Saturday and they said it needed a 3 hole tip


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Is yours a lot older than mine? Like from early this year or last year. Only asking because maybe you have the wrong steam tip? Lots of people were complaining back then..

Just for reference, I can steam 280ml in about 20 sec (with my 2 hole)


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

i only have mine two weeks it can steam grand but this guy is a barista trainer thinks the 3 hole would be a lot better


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> i only have mine two weeks it can steam grand but this guy is a barista trainer thinks the 3 hole would be a lot better


Ok, understood. Ask him what he thinks of a 5-hole (available from ecm)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

My Pro 700 has 4 holes....  don't understand why the synchronika has 2....


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Wtf! I just looked at the tip, since I was nearby. It's got 5 holes!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> i only have mine two weeks it can steam grand but this guy is a barista trainer thinks the 3 hole would be a lot better


Sorry icom

I was wrong, I just looked at my machine and it has 5! I could have sworn the catalog said 2...


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> My Pro 700 has 4 holes....  don't understand why the synchronika has 2....


Now I know why... Bella Barista, where I bought it from, has it on the website saying..

"Update 2017 - Full steam ahead - The Synchronika's now have the correct fitting 2 hole steam tip.

The December 2016 Synchronika's and previous two hole steam tip holes originally supplied were too small in diameter and caused a slight resistance."

I'm sure more holes is not necessarily better, but the fact that 250ml can be done in about 20 sec, maybe even less, had me thinking it was too powerful (for my skill level anyway) and only yesterday lowered the steam Boiler temp setting in the pid, hoping it would tame the beast a bit..


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what setting have you your steam at on the pid?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> what setting have you your steam at on the pid?


120°c


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thats what mines at i think


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

how many drinks can you make at once?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I've made 3 drinks in one session. 2 espressos, 1 latte. 3 pulls, at 30g each. Then steaming milk. All in about 4 minutes. Temperature very stable.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

how many latte's could you make in one go?

Just got mine plumed into the mains water


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> how many latte's could you make in one go?
> 
> Just got mine plumed into the mains water


Lucky you! 

I bought mine without asking wife, and when it arrived, she said it was too big for the kitchen, so I made a station in the living room. So I cannot get line-in. 

But I plumb drip tray to a big water bottle (20L) and this helps! Only empty once a week!

Latte? I only make one a day.

But sometimes I make hot chocolate for my whole family. I steamed 1 litre (500ml x 2) in about 2 minutes total?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

that sounds good what way do you make your hot chocolate


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Metal pitcher, put coco powder and sugar inside, then pour milk into the pitcher. Quick and rough easy mix, then steam. Like usual Latte milk.

Very easy, and the clumps of coco powder in the milk automatically dissolves!


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

sounds good i been trying it i lile my hot chocolate thick but i will get there so the five hole tip works ok?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> sounds good i been trying it i lile my hot chocolate thick but i will get there so the five hole tip works ok?


For me, it's ok. I don't make enough milk drinks to get enough practice. I think 2 or 3 hole would be a lot easier. Slower maybe, but more forgiving.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting discussion re the milk wand. I am contemplating a Synkronika myself.

Re Hot Chocolate, I use another method, I make a paste with the cocoa powder with a small amount of Hoot milk, then blend the rest in asif making a flat white. works quite well. I worry about the wand in chocolate milk, probably needlessly.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

jerbla said:


> Interesting discussion re the milk wand. I am contemplating a Synkronika myself.
> 
> Re Hot Chocolate, I use another method, I make a paste with the cocoa powder with a small amount of Hoot milk, then blend the rest in asif making a flat white. works quite well. I worry about the wand in chocolate milk, probably needlessly.


I couldn't be happier with my Synchronika! The only regret I have is that I didn't go for the anthracite finish.

Hot chocolate.. Yeah, your method would definitely make a better drink. My method is more crude and care free. Sometimes, for being lazy, I find clumps of undissolved cocoa at the bottom of the pitcher.

But my 5-hole is so powerful, it is like using a blender!


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi,

could that one fit? https://www.avola-coffeesystems.de/artikel--ecm-dampfd%C3%BCse-3-loch-18-f--8081302.html

holgr


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good find!


----------

